# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Post your mood as a smiley!

## Koalafan

::

----------


## Anteros

It's about time this thread showed up!

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Koalafan

::):

----------


## panda

:Snack:

----------


## Fallen18

::o:

----------


## Monotony

> 



 :Confused:

----------


## Koalafan

::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

:Sleep:

----------


## JustGaara

::

----------


## Monotony

::(:

----------


## Anteros

> 



 :Hug: 





> 



 :Hug: 



 ::

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Misty

::D:

----------


## Misty

> 




that was amazing!

----------


## Koalafan

::

----------


## Misssy

The emoticon that has painful legs and yawning.

----------


## Lad

Chilled loik.

----------


## Misssy

the emoticon that has a headache

----------


## Misssy

I am sad and depressed and will probably go mill around a strip mall looking at stuff that I can't really afford to buy because I need to pay for the dentist etc.

----------


## Lad

> I am sad and depressed and will probably go mill around a strip mall looking at stuff that I can't really afford to buy because I need to pay for the dentist etc.



Could try it on and then find it online cheaper.  ::

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

::):

----------


## Koalafan

::(:

----------


## Member11

:argh:  :hit wall:

----------


## Otherside

:Mega Shock: 
(Just like to add...not suicidal, just the "world please swallow me up before I die of embarresment" moment.)
(Why in heck do I have to be panicking about an incident three years ago...)

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:Coffee:

----------


## Sagan

::

----------


## Koalafan

:Rain:

----------


## VickieKitties

:c

----------


## Misssy

:dazed:  I feel dead. and pain and am drinking a beer

----------


## Koalafan

::$:

----------


## GunnyHighway

:Mega Shock:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:Rain: ,  :: ,  :argh: , and  :shrug: . Probably a few others as well, but I'll leave it at that.

----------


## VickieKitties

:Joint:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:Coffee: ,  ::): .

----------


## Arcadia

::

----------


## Koalafan

::(:   ::   :Rain:

----------


## Member11

::):   ::$:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Eh,  :shrug: .

----------


## Sagan

::

----------


## Sagan

::

----------


## VickieKitties

Which is the one for when you're totally exhausted but quite satisfied? :] this will do.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

::D:

----------


## Koalafan

::

----------


## VickieKitties

:Heart:

----------


## Koalafan

:Rain:   ::(:

----------


## SmileyFace

:juggle:

----------


## VickieKitties

::   :Joint:

----------


## Member11

:Oh yeah:

----------


## Misssy

There is no emoticon to express how much I want my avatar to dominate every pixel of this chat board.

----------


## Koalafan

Koala boogie  :boogie:

----------


## SmileyFace

:Fish:

----------


## Koalafan

:Confused:

----------


## Koalafan

:hide:

----------


## James

::(:

----------


## Koalafan

:koala:

----------


## Sagan

:bricks:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:Rain:

----------


## Member11

:Heart:

----------


## Skippy

::

----------


## VickieKitties

:/

----------


## Koalafan

:spank:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

::): ,  :Heart: .

----------


## Sagan

:Spider:

----------


## Koalafan

:Sleep:

----------


## Member11

:dazed:

----------


## James

::(:

----------


## Skippy

:Snack:

----------


## Koalafan

::(:

----------


## Member11

:mask:

----------


## Skippy

:Joint:

----------


## Demerzel

::

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

::'(:   :Mega Shock:   ::   :Don't get it:   :shrug:   :dazed:   :Rain:   :shake:   :hide:   :kooky:   :argh:

----------


## peace

:Rain:

----------


## NikNik

:O_O:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:Rain:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

:popcorn:

----------


## Demerzel

::

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:alone:

----------


## James

:Rain:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:Rain:  -->  :shrug:  -->  :Mega Shock:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

:cheers:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Sleep  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## NikNik

:#

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

::

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

ForeverAlone.png

----------


## Sagan

::teddy::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

:Confused:

----------


## Koalafan

:Paranoid:

----------


## GunnyHighway

:lurk:

----------


## peace

:shrug:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

:Hyper:

----------


## James

:Rain:     (Again.  Why should today be any different.)

----------


## SmileyFace

::blush::

----------


## GunnyHighway

:Kiss: 

_




I wish._

----------


## Member11

::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

:Coffee:

----------


## Total Eclipse

:zzzz:  (Yes, I really did just add hello Kitty to the smiley list)

----------


## Total Eclipse

> 




 :Hug:

----------


## Koalafan

> 



Aww thanks!  :Hug: 

 :flower:  Im not sure what mood this represents but its an awesome smiley  :Tongue:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:rainbow: 
-- :flyingpig:

----------


## GunnyHighway

This will become useful if _someone_​ wants more chess action. :yield:

----------


## func

:anyone:

----------


## Rawr



----------


## Koalafan

::'(:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:Rain:

----------


## Koalafan

> 



 ::'(:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> 



The baby koala in a teacup doesn't want you to be sad. ^_^

----------


## SmileyFace

::

----------


## Koalafan

> The baby koala in a teacup doesn't want you to be sad. ^_^



D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww heart = melted  ::blush::

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:Rain:

----------


## Koalafan

::(:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

:bricks:

----------


## Keddy

::D: 

My dog, Guinness, wants me to post his mood as a smiley too :3  :Dog: 
That dog actually looks like him xD

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

:shrug:

----------


## Koalafan

:cheers:

----------


## Demerzel

::):  <- not retarded, just smiling

----------


## Koalafan

::'(:

----------


## 1

::

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

:boogie:

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## Koalafan

::(:

----------


## 1

::\:

----------


## tiffvienna

:*


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk

----------


## 1

:Guitarist3:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

:Cape:

----------


## 1

:-_-:

----------


## Doseone

:Guitarist:

----------

